# Bluebird on the bay!!



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2018)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/1936-Elgin-B...0057.m4084.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.X1936+b.TRS0

Thinking about selling the house!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## blincoe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hes on the cabe,  I believe there are threads of this bluebird being re-done.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2018)

blincoe said:


> Hes on the cabe,  I believe there are threads of this bluebird being re-done.



Yea the seller is a great guy. If I could own a B.B. this would be the one! My favorite of all of them!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Yea the seller is a great guy. If I could own a B.B. this would be the one! My favorite of all of them!



Yeah, me too!



at Vets Stadium swap a while back.
owner Steve @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Yeah, me too!
> View attachment 837901
> at Vets Stadium swap a while back.
> owner Steve @Velocipedist Co.



Steve no longer owns it. He sold it awhile back. Your so lucky!!!! Such a killer bike.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2018)

Looks like he’s motivated. It just got updated to BEST OFFER! Bet it won’t last long!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Aussie (Jul 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2018)

Aussie said:


> View attachment 837928
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Is that chained up in the garage? So the kids don’t take it to the beach?


----------



## Aussie (Jul 12, 2018)

Kids, criminals same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is how Tyler found the bike! A testament to Steve's skills. @Velocipedist Co. V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Personally, I think the faux patina looks hideous. Basically, it screams faux patina. Maybe it's less obvious to the naked eye than it is in the photos.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 13, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> Personally, I think the faux patina looks hideous. Basically, it screams faux patina. Maybe it's less obvious to the naked eye than it is in the photos.



You ever have anything nice to say? I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 14, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> You ever have anything nice to say? I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion.



I assume that when you get a chance, you'll go to the 'Bunch of high end bikes on ebay' thread and lecture those members on not having anything nice to say as well.
Oh look, 2 of the 4 people who gave you a like when you lectured me are among those who didn't have anything nice to say on that thread. You've got some work to do!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 14, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> I assume that when you get a chance, you'll go to the 'Bunch of high end bikes on ebay' thread and lecture those members on not having anything nice to say as well.
> Oh look, 2 of the 4 people who gave you a like when you lectured me are among those who didn't have anything nice to say on that thread. You've got some work to do!



Are you related to the cabe member with the handle “cripple”?


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 14, 2018)

There are a couple of the pictures in the ebay listing (and shown above) that for whatever reason (bad lighting? bad angle? some sort of camera trickery?) that are less than flattering, almost cartoony looking. But it looks great in all the other pics I've seen of it.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 14, 2018)

No trickery... I’m just not a very good photographer even with the iPhone X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 14, 2018)

Aussie said:


> No trickery... I’m just not a very good photographer even with the iPhone X.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Let me know if you need some better photos.. I have a bunch saved and you are welcome to them.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2018)

This picture is a better image of the paint work. Definitely DOES NOT look like any of the outside shots.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 15, 2018)

Reposted on eBay under bidding format.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312189880980


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2018)

Link doesn't work for me, I get eBay's main page.

Try this one.   https://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Elgin-Bluebird-prewar-bicycle-vintage-antique/312189880980?hash=item48aff78a94:g:I~EAAOSwAOdbS4DF&_sacat=0&_nkw=1936+bluebird&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## locomotion (Jul 22, 2018)

The faux-patina got me,I think it looks nice the way it is!
cool little kickstand


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2018)

So what the hell has eBay done to their links that hot linked? Pure BS and no good reason for messing things up.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 22, 2018)

There is a little one word link in blue at the beginning of the line you can click on and see the original item, if the blue bar and some other item they think you'll like shows up (I guess they would like you to buy something, even though you're p---ed and don't wanna now).

Is that what you mean, that it sold?

That and the little kid picture that says We looked everywhere...instead of a 404 not found.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 22, 2018)

It did not sell, reserve was not met, bidding was up to nearly $9,300. The auction ended the 20th.

The word to click on is listing.


----------

